# Air Rifle For Dogs



## RocknRollHunter (Feb 27, 2009)

Do you think it's possible to kill a coyote with an air rifle?
:sniper:


----------



## Live2Hunt (Mar 6, 2009)

mabye if you shot it at point blank range in the eye


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

i would say no to your typical air gun but there are air rifles being made in big calibers that are plenty powerful enuff to kill deer. :sniper:


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

Gamo is making a 25 caliber one that shoots very fast. I would think you could be a little farther out than some of the other ones.

Chuck Norris always knows the EXACT location of Carmen SanDiego.


----------



## BUTCHER45 (Apr 27, 2008)

Although I am not aware of a .25 caliber Gamo, Gamo lies in their advertising enough for me to say that I would never support that company.

I have killed lots of small game, a corsican ram, and a wild boar with my power-tuned .456 caliber SamYang 909 air rifle. Click the link for a slideshow.

http://s181.photobucket.com/albums/x65/ ... 84e37f.pbw


----------



## Live2Hunt (Mar 6, 2009)

Very impressive BUTCHER.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

I have a 1000fps silver shadow or something like that.. I am happy with it. I do not use it for hunting but I wanted the extra power just incase.

If cost was not an object I would just get one of Anschütz where accuracy is key and speed is second. But if I would spend 1800 for a air rifle I would need my head examined.

Chuck Norris and Mr. T walked into a bar. The bar was instantly destroyed, as that level of awesome cannot be contained in one building.


----------

